
2005 CDC:“Chloroquine a potent inhibitor of SARS coronavirus infection spread” - giardini
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1232869/
======
openlowcode
In France, the use of chloroquine has become a huge debate, with a mediate-
savvy professor advocating loudly for it: Professor Raoult.

From what I understood, in the end, it does not work so well, even if there
are some subtelties (said professor is mixing chloroquine with another drug).

